# Theology of Lordship Series



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 10, 2007)

I know John Frame is not the most popular theologian on this forum, and for some good reasons, but what do you think of the Theology of Lordship series? I have read the first volume, Doctrine of the Knowledge of God, but I need to reread it. I thought it was pretty good, though I would have liked Frame to interact more with other Reformed epistemological views. His triperspectivism is interesting and seems to be a useful method from what I can tell. Have any of you read the Doctrine of God? I hear it is a great treatment of the subject. What about the third volume, on ethics? It is not published yet but is available online (btw, any idea when it will be published?). I am debating on whether or not to devote my time and money into the Lordship series. Is there a better collection of work out there that focuses on the same subjects but is better than Frame's work? Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## crhoades (Jul 10, 2007)

In my humble opinion, you will not find a better volume for reformed ethics than Frame's third volume. You can also get his lectures for his ethics class from rts's itunes site online for free.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 10, 2007)

Frame is awesome. DKG is one of my top 5 books. His doctrine of God is breathtaking. When his ethics text comes out, it will be the standard.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 10, 2007)

crhoades said:


> In my humble opinion, you will not find a better volume for reformed ethics than Frame's third volume. You can also get his lectures for his ethics class from rts's itunes site online for free.



I've looked it over online a bit and it does look great, if not simply for the fact that it is so exhaustive. I would like to get it in hard copy (never have been able to read from a computer screen for too long), so hopefully it will come out in print soon. Listening to his letures on ethics would be a good idea, though...


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 10, 2007)

He also has in plans his Doctrine of the Word of God, if the Lord lets him live that long.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Jul 10, 2007)

Draught Horse said:


> He also has in plans his Doctrine of the Word of God, if the Lord lets him live that long.



Yeah, I hope he can complete the series. If it continues to be as good as the first two/three volumes, then it should be regarded as one of the best works of reformed Christianity in the past century.


----------

